# Elmer's DB.....



## Elmer (Jun 7, 2013)

......is no different than the original (except my kids stirred the sugar and bagged the fruit, except the one my wife decided to wrap in cheese cloth). I should not that I did not have a bag so I had to make due with what I had.
I have followed this receipe to the absolute letter of the directions! (ok I lied I put in 1 extra cup of sugar. I like my wine a little stronger and I had 1 cup of sugar left in the bag.)

Since I dont have a fruit bag, I have to use a a cheese cloth and a stocking (both sanitized before hand).
In my ignorance I was worried about the bags sinking so I tied them to the side of the bucket. I awoke this morning to find a nice dark red spot on the floor where the juice absorbed in the stocking and leaked on to the floor.
But I did not loose that much juice so I am not concerned. I have fixed this issue!

I did add the berrys frozen, but I am holding off a few days until adding the yeast. I have my bucket wrapped in a blanket and the aquarium heat patch strapped on. I am awating the arrival of brew belt.

So how long do I keep the berries in the must for?
I understand it stays for the primary, but does it no longer serve its purpose after a few days!


----------



## Elmer (Jun 7, 2013)

ok, so 1st problem I encountered.
Wife suggested instead of using the stocking I use a cheese cloth for the other 3 pounds of berries.
Worked well for the 24 hours I let the must sit, but when I squeezed the cheese cloth the seeds and cloth itself just shredded.

So my question is....when can I pull that cheese cloth (bagged fruit) out?
When does the fruit no longer become effective?
This is now going to be a pain to clear!!!!

(for the record my wife is way to easy going, "we will just filter", doubly for the record, my wife never helps me with my wife, so I will be the one clearing this)


----------



## dralarms (Jun 7, 2013)

Take the cheesecloth out now and leave the fruit. Then when its finished take a straining bag in a second bucket and transfer all of it to the bag, then just lift. the bag out and squeeze the juice out. It is what it is, it may take some time to clear but my best stuff has been run with no bag and then done this way..


----------



## wood1954 (Jun 7, 2013)

as others have taught me, get a paint strainer bag from the hardware store, i get them for about a buck a piece and they are very durable, just sterilize them and after fermentation put one in a bucket and dumpyour wine in and strain. After you clear it and wait it should clear up really nice.


----------



## Elmer (Jun 8, 2013)

When I rack I will run it through a very fine strainer.
Late last night I pulled the cheese cloth and squeezed it into a sterilized stocking and tied it off. This will enable me to squeeze the juice out and not have Remanent of the bag fall into the must.
I was going to use a mini strainer and skim the bag parts off the must, but Ferm has started and I did not want to skim up any yeast.

Thanks for advice!

So does anyone know, at what point would the fruit start to rot? Considering it was frozen and now just sitting in 70ish degree water!
I have just about squeezed the life out of this fruit!


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks like you're working through your issues, Elmer. Excellent!

I leave my fruit in (and squeeze it daily) until the wine reaches about SG 1.000, then take it out. You'll know that the fruit is used up when it feels like you're squeezing a bag of dry raisins. You don't want to take it out too soon, as the skins continue to provide tannins and flavors throughout fermentation. After you take out the fruit, leave the wine sit undisturbed in the primary for the last few days (without stirring). The gross lees will fall to the bottom, and some of the CO2 will bleed off. After it has gone completely dry, proceed. That's what I do.

Good luck, my man!


----------



## Elmer (Jun 21, 2013)

lost count of the days, 
but SG is now at .994
And it still has some bubbling.
I gave one last good stir,
will leave it for a day or 2 and then rack.
It tastes super dry. ( I intended to stop around 1.000, but just got busy with summer stuff and Pee).
I am sure once I add 5 cups of sugar the flavor will come out!


----------



## Elmer (Jun 24, 2013)

racked off the sparkalloid.
ended up with about 4 1/2 gallons.
Added 3 cups of sugar (wife dictated the sweetness).
had a glass and letting the rest settle until I bottle this weekend.

So far wife loves the taste. I am surprised as to the taste, since I had no idea what to expect.
The blackberry is coming forward the most.

Glad I took this journey and I started my 2nd batch tonight!


----------



## olusteebus (Jun 25, 2013)

do you know where that stocking has been?


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 26, 2013)

Glad you're enjoying it, Elmer. That's what it's for. I'm always making more. Everyone loves it!


----------



## Elmer (Jul 1, 2013)

Ok, 2 days by the pool, 2 bottles gone.

My thoughts so far:
More lemon than expected . 
1st sip was lemony, Second sip was berry. Every sip was different flavorwise and I had no idea what to expect.

Did not make overly sweet. Probably could have gone 1 more cup of sugar. I used 3. & 1/2 cups for 5 gallon. Was afraid to over sugar and let my wife's tastebuds guide the sweetness. However it Tastes fine a little dry . 

Next batch will be sweeter.
3rd batch will have less lemon.

Lastly- needs to be drank cold, ICE COLD. I had bottles in the fridge and on a sunny day it was great. However when the cup sat by the pool too long the DB warmed up and it was not as pleasing to drink warm.


----------



## wineforfun (Jul 1, 2013)

Good work. Welcome to Dave's DB Frenzy. 
I think alot of us have cut the lemon amount in half from the original recipe. The original amount is a good starting point though. I usually just chill mine when drinking it, not to cold but not warm either.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 1, 2013)

I have no problem keeping mine cold...it doesnt last long enough to get warm. Thinking of buying a big glass that you fill with water then freeze, then pour you liquid in to the inner glass


----------

